# reparar audio de equipo sony



## constantan

hola necesito consejos de puntos a revisar para reparar el audio de este elèctrodomestico.

creo que mi primo  exigio demaciado la salida de audio , del equipo conectandolo a otro amplificador, o iso algun corto, el equipo funciona vien excepto el audio.

no funcionan las salidas de audio ni el conector para auriculares.

(espero que esta sea la secciòn correcta.


personalmente creo que se podria arreglar mientras sea cosa de intercambiar algun componente, pero si tengo que encontrar un repuesto de tado la secciòn del amplificador mi primo esta jodido.

fotos secciòn amplificador: tiene un disipador y un cooler pero este no funciona.

disculpen se me filtro una foto que no tiene nada que ver con el tema.......


----------



## antiworldx

Sin ánimos de ofender ni mucho menos, las fotografias estan... creo que en miniatura se aprecian mas detalles.

Por otro lado, casi puedo asegurar, que tendras que cambiar el integrado de salida. Si mal no recuerdo, llevan un integrado con un numero que empieza con algo asi como STK. y esta justo atras de ese disipador que tendras que remover para verlo.

P.D. Si se requieren mas fotos para diagnosticar, te recomiendo encarecidamente que cambies de cámara.


----------



## Wasmosy

si nos dices el modelo exacto nos podemos fijar si usa un transistor integrado hibrido y asi poder aconsejarte ...

ah, de una limpia y aceita el cooler ... 

saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

constantan dijo:


> disculpen se me filtro una foto que no tiene nada que ver con el tema.......


Y por que no borrás la foto que se te filtró antes de pedir disculpas? Solo tenés que editar el mensaje, ir a "Avanzado" y remover la foto que queda bastante desubicada.


----------



## Mandrake

constantan dijo:


> hola necesito consejos de puntos a revisar para reparar el audio de este elèctrodomestico.
> 
> creo que mi primo  exigio demaciado la salida de audio , del equipo  conectandolo a otro amplificador, o iso algun corto, el equipo funciona  vien excepto el audio . . .



Si su primo es aficionado a hacer "conexiones engendrales": tendra que reemplazar el integrado ???, del equipo ???. 



constantan dijo:


> . . . disculpen se me filtro una foto que no tiene nada que ver con el tema . . .



Ver el archivo adjunto 44099

Deje de comer tantas frituras porque el colesterol puede  afectarle el corazon.


----------



## DANIEL 38

Eso no parece un equipo sony, perece un philips por el q*****mbo que tiene adentro.

Nombre bien la marca y modelo del equipo por favor.


----------



## constantan

es un philips fw 790p, cuanto cuestan los integrados stk que lleva veo que son grandes?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas noches.
El integrado que maneja ese equipo es un stk4221. y aca al menos en argentina de encuentra entre los 30 y 50 pesos ( 10 dolares). 

Suerte con el equipo


----------



## constantan

los ic son: dos stk 4152 II, despued hay tres transistores.

1) d5sba20
2) bd241 bfi
3)bd242 bfi

me pregunto si es una buena idea buscar los datos de estos componentes. para comprobar uno por uno si funcionan.


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad el rey julien rey de todas cosas dijo:
			
		

> *caramba ,usa un tester ,medis los transistores ,busca  el data del ic de salida y medis si el tr de salida   del ic esta en corto,pero   primero  medi  si tenes las tensiones presentes en   el ic de salida ,quizas sea  solo una resistencia cortada yno tenes tencion  que alimente el ic de salida,comprobá que si se activa el rele que conecta los parlante(si no conecta es porque la protecion si funcona) ,de todas formas la experiencia indica que en  la mayoría de los casos es el ic stk quemado,aunque  no dejes de comprobar  el resto circuito,mejor antes que encontrar el data de los componentes ,encontrá el esquema del equipo y guiate en el esquema las tensiones que deverian estar presente y cuales faltan*


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey real,julien su majestad real a hablado/decretado/bla bla bla etc etc etc


----------



## DANIEL 38

Fijate en el conector de auriculares si le llega audio, y fijate el estado de dicho conector.

La salida de audio va directamente a los parlantes. tenes que tener salida en los auriculares por mas que el stk este danado.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas. 
Daniel tiene razon. En todo caso si esta funcionando bien el pre-amp, deberias tener salida en los auriculares. 

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Daniel tiene razon. En todo caso si esta funcionando bien el pre-amp, deberias tener salida en los auriculares.
> 
> Saludos


Esto no es del todo cierto, muchos equipos usan la señal de la misma salida de audio para los auriculares...


----------



## DANIEL 38

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto no es del todo cierto, muchos equipos usan la señal de la misma salida de audio para los auriculares...



Pero yo estoy hablando de este equipo, no de los otros. En este caso la salida es como yo digo.


----------



## constantan

poray parece una tonteria pero y si trato de encontrar la señal de audio antes de llegar los amplificadores stk . y les pongo otros amplificadores (primera vez que trato de arreglar un equipo de musica).

¿les mando mas fotos?


----------



## DANIEL 38

constantan dijo:


> poray parece una tonteria pero y si trato de encontrar la señal de audio antes de llegar los amplificadores stk . y les pongo otros amplificadores (primera vez que trato de arreglar un equipo de musica).
> 
> ¿les mando mas fotos?



Exacto, fijate en los pines 9 y 11 del conector 1312 de la placa del  STK, el pin10 es masa Soldá ahi los cables para ponerlos a otro ampli.

Si no tenes senal ahi anda a la ficha de auriculares o el las resistencias 3567 3568 y fijate si tenes señal. Si no la tienes puede ser un problema con el mute.

Comenta.


----------



## constantan

no sale audio de la conexion  de auricular, vo y a probar tus recomendaciones despues te aviso..


----------



## ALIEM

que  bueno  esta  este  foro  compañeros.  oigan  necesito   su ayuda tengo  un  equipo  Sony  y  el  equipo  me  presenta  la  siguiente  falla, el  suena  pero  al  rato  se  apaga  por  completo  ósea  que  no  queda  ni  Stand By, también  cuando  lo  apago  después  no  me  quiere  prender  se  queda  en Stand By que falla  puede  tener el equipo


----------



## antiworldx

La fuente se esta autoprotegiendo, pero como no funciona mi bolita de cristal puesto que no le he comprado credito de tiempo aire, no puedo adivinar ahorita exactamente de que se trata, pero si das mas informacion del equipo, no tendre que comprar tiempo aire para mi bolita de cristal.


----------



## DANIEL 38

Que madelo es? Proba con otros Bafles, si es posible que sean de 8 Ohm


----------



## ALIEM

bueno  compañeros la  marca  del  equipo  es  Sony  GENEZI  MINI HI-FI COMPONENT SISTEN MHC-EC55 ,   65wx2 rms 1400w p.m.p.o compañero , también descubrí  que  tiene un  regulador  de  voltaje  7809 en la  fuente  , será ese regulador  que esta  malo


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *revisa tenciones antes y despues del regulador*


.                             .


----------



## DANIEL 38

Esos equipos son de fallar mucho, proba haciendole el GOLD RESET.
Esto se hace con el equipo encendido Presionando los botones (play mode) (funcion) y (power) tenes que precionas los tres juntos.


----------



## ALIEM

compadre   quisiera  saber si  se repara tocando eso  tres  botones, o eso  para que  se  le  hace,   ha  otra  cosa  este equipo usa   un stk  433-060  tiene  la función 'stand by'  incluida y  la  función 'stand by'  me   esta  fallando  o  mejor  dicho  esta   locam,  el  equipo  suena  bien  pero  al rato se  apaga  por  completo  ni siquiera  queda en  stand by  ,  y  también cuando  yo  lo  apago  después no  quiere  prende se queda en stand by


----------



## DANIEL 38

Esos tres botones se precionan para resetear el equipo, con esto se borran los datos en el micro (emisoras, fallas etc.) queda limpio.

Si no resulta, saca el STK y proba.


----------



## el-rey-julien

soladuras flojas???


----------



## antiworldx

el-rey-julien dijo:


> soladuras flojas???



Justo pensaba en lo mismo... pero en la fuente.


----------



## el-rey-julien

*así es de la fuente en especial los conectores o  los reguladores, ay que observar la placa y en dode esta mas oscura es porque ay calienta mas y donde mas probabilidad de que este la soldadura floja *


----------



## antiworldx

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *así es de la fuente en especial los conectores o  los reguladores, ay que observar la placa y en dode esta mas oscura es porque ay calienta mas y donde mas probabilidad de que este la soldadura floja *



Apoyo... El lemur esta un poco desatornillado pero sabe de lo que habla... Empezando por las soldaduras de los toroides y los mosfet de conmutacion.


----------



## ikepaz

ALIEM dijo:


> compadre   quisiera  saber si  se repara tocando eso  tres  botones, o eso  para que  se  le  hace,   ha  otra  cosa  este equipo usa   un stk  433-060  tiene  la función 'stand by'  incluida y  la  función 'stand by'  me   esta  fallando  o  mejor  dicho  esta   locam,  el  equipo  suena  bien  pero  al rato se  apaga  por  completo  ni siquiera  queda en  stand by  ,  y  también cuando  yo  lo  apago  después no  quiere  prende se queda en stand by


En esos equipos es muy comun que se apaguen por completo y despues no enciendan,resetealo como te indicaron ,desconectale los parlantes , poné una carga de seis ohms y levantale el pin de protección,si enciende es que está mal el ic o problemas en la protección,observá si cuando funciona enciende el ventilador,puede fallar por temperatura,


----------



## DANIEL 38

antiworldx dijo:


> Apoyo... El lemur esta un poco desatornillado pero sabe de lo que habla... Empezando por las soldaduras de los toroides y los mosfet de conmutacion.


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *100 % seguro ,soldaduras frias,no es el reset *



,                        ,


----------



## antiworldx

Veamos quien tiener razon... un par de locos, o un magico reset... XD


----------



## DANIEL 38

jaja que yo sepa, el equipo no tiene ningun toroide ni mosfet de conmutacion 

Pero tambien es valido lo de las soldaduras frias.


----------



## ALIEM

hola  Daniel  hice  lo que  usted  me  dijo  de  presionar  los  tres  botones ,  y  me  sigue  la  misma  falla,  pero  a  hora  ni  suena , después  que  presione   los  tres botones   ni  el caset me  funciona    que  habrá  pasado ,las  luces  de la  emisora que  iban al  ritmo de  la  música  tampoco  funcionan quedo  como  muerto   prende  pero  no suena


----------



## antiworldx

ALIEM dijo:


> hola  Daniel  hice  lo que  usted  me  dijo  de  presionar  los  tres  botones ,  y  me  sigue  la  misma  falla,  pero  a  hora  ni  suena , después  que  presione   los  tres botones   ni  el caset me  funciona    que  habrá  pasado ,las  luces  de la  emisora que  iban al  ritmo de  la  música  tampoco  funcionan quedo  como  muerto   prende  pero  no suena



Y las soldaduras?????

O si no vas a escuchar todos los consejos para ya no poner atencion al tema.


----------



## ALIEM

como no  amigo, antiworlx  le  agradezco muchos  su ayuda  lo  que  pasa  es  que  voy  poco  a poco ya  le  reviso  la  soldadura,  y  después le  comento, lo  que  pasa  es que  el  sonaba  y  después  que  le  toque  los  tres  botones  a  hora  no  hace  nada, pero  de  todas  manera  voy  a  revisar  las  soldadura


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *100 % seguro ,soldaduras frias,no es el reset *










te lo dije ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DANIEL 38

el-rey-julien dijo:


> te lo dije ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



         

ALIEN que es lo que no te funciona? si hiciste lo que yo te dije, no tiene nada que ver a que ahora no tengas audio, probablemente tengas un falso como dice el REY jaja
Pone un disco o la radio y fijate si la senal de audio llega al pin 8 y 10 del conector CN603 en la pin 2 y 3 estan los +/- vcc que son alrededor de 40V.


----------



## antiworldx

Les dije... dos locos pueden estar locos, pero no significa que no sepan de que hablan... (adivinen quienes son los dos locos)


----------



## Dano

Los duelos entre electrónicos son extraños.


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Les dije... dos locos pueden estar locos, pero no significa que no sepan de que hablan... (adivinen quienes son los dos locos





> Los duelos entre electrónicos son extraños.


muy extraño ,es la soldadura fria


----------



## antiworldx

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es la soldadura fria



es la soldadura fria... Necesitaras buena luz para observarla.


----------



## ALIEM

oiga  Daniel  ya  veo  que  usted  si  conoce  el  equipo,  hice  lo  que  usted  me dijo  medí  el  voltaje  entre  la pata  3 y 4, y  hay  un  voltaje  de 77 voltios  también  probé  la  señal  del  pin 8 y el pin  10 poniendo  el negativo  de la corneta  en  tierra, y  el  positivo en el pin, 8  y el pin, 10  y si hay  señal , pero  en la salida  no  me  suena  nada ,también  me  di  de  cuenta  de algo, cuando  lo  prendo  el  relé  que  va  donde  esta  el transformador  suena  pero  el  otro   no suena  será  que  me  tiene  bloqueada  la salidas


----------



## DANIEL 38

ALIEM dijo:


> oiga  Daniel  ya  veo  que  usted  si  conoce  el  equipo,  hice  lo  que  usted  me dijo  medí  el  voltaje  entre  la pata  3 y 4, y  hay  un  voltaje  de 77 voltios  también  probé  la  señal  del  pin 8 y el pin  10 poniendo  el negativo  de la corneta  en  tierra, y  el  positivo en el pin, 8  y el pin, 10  y si hay  señal , pero  en la salida  no  me  suena  nada ,también  me  di  de  cuenta  de algo, cuando  lo  prendo  el  relé  que  va  donde  esta  el transformador  suena  pero  el  otro   no suena  será  que  me  tiene  bloqueada  la salidas



Bien, el relé del que me hablas es el RY602? ese es el que desconecta los bafles de la salida.
 Fijate si tenes 0v en el pin 1 y 4 de CN603 con le negativo en tierra, si tenes  0V conecta los bafles ahi (El negativo en tierra y el positivo en el pin  1 o 4) fijate si asi tenes audio. Lo que estamos haciendo es saltear el relé.

Importante: si llegas a tener tension en los pines 1 y 4 no conectes los parlantes.


----------



## ALIEM

oiga  compañeros   tenia  el  relé  malo,  el relé  no  conectaba  la  salida ,ha  otra  cosa  ya  no se apaga  cuando  esta  sonando, pero  sigue  la misma  falla de  Stand by,   el  problema  es  cuando  lo  apago   después no quiere  prender  se  queda  en stand by  ,que  mas  le  puedo  revisar


----------



## DANIEL 38

Era el ralé el problema? o no se activa por falta de tension?

Como solucionaste el problema?


----------



## ALIEM

al  relé si   le  llegaba  el  voltaje pero   no  me  activaba   las  salida ,y  cuando lo  saque    y lo  probé  el  relé  vibraba,   y  no  me  activaba ,lo cambie  por  otro  y  me  funciono  ,  ha  hora  lo  que  quiero saber es,  porque  cuando  lo  apago  no  me  quiere  prender,  lo  tengo  que desenchufar   y  enchúfalo, después  prenderlo  es  la  única   forma  de que  prenda, se  queda  en stand by  cuando lo  apago


----------



## DANIEL 38

Volve a resetear el equipo. El audio sale bien?


----------



## ALIEM

compadre  Daniel  he  reseteado el  equipo  como  500 mil  veces  y  sigue  igual , que  otra  cosa puede  ser


----------



## el-rey-julien

soldaduras fojas??


----------



## antiworldx

Olvidalo estimado lemur... no nos estan haciendo caso... XD


----------



## Ratmayor

Veamos si asi el paisano ALIEM entiende...:







 Repite conmigo, debo obdecer al lemur, al ingeniebrio y a Ratmayor...

Si estás corto de vista y se te hace dificil detectar las soldaduras frias, aplica un poco de thiner a la placa usando una brocha y veras como aparecen magicamente...


----------



## el-rey-julien

nota para aliem =
el ingeniero es antiword ,el lemur soy yo y ratmayor es rat ¡¡¡ pero sobre por todas las cosas obedece a tu rey el don lemur ,el rey de todas las cosas ,
revisa las  soldaduras amigo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DANIEL 38

Que delirio por Dios.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el solo echo de ser tecnico te califica para el delirio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
amigo rat no funciono tu


----------



## Agucasta

Rey, yo estoy como a 1000 KM de ser técnico y ya estoy delirando..


----------



## el-rey-julien

jajaj cuando llegues a técnico ya estas listo para la pedir un turno en lo de cacho ,quizás asta te den una habitación junto a la mia


----------



## antiworldx

.                                                                            .


----------



## DANIEL 38

Ya que estamos deliramos todos


----------



## Cacho

Como dijo un filósofo contemporáneo: "En este foro hay gente muy rara".

No es nada muy grave, Daniel, no te preocupes que no contagia(mos).
Saludos


----------



## mono pibe

cambiale el micro suiche del ensendido resoldele en el siscon que esta en la parte frontal hasi tambien se resetea, pero con cuidado ....SALUDOS MUCHACHOS...


----------

